# Mangrove Snapper Fishing From Shore Around St. Pete



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey guys it's been a while since I posted, but I land lubbed it over the weekend and caught a few nice snapper from the jetty at John's Pass and Bunces Pass Bridge at Fort DeSoto in St. Pete.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theled...ubber-snapper-fishing-on-floridas-gulf-coast/

None of the fish were as big as the ones I've been catching from shore down on Captiva (those fish were pushing 18 inches). These fish were all about 14 inches. A couple of buddies I know limited out easily but they were using mud minnows that they cast netted on the shallow mangrove flats.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice fish, SnookMook. I just got back from AnnaMaria island. Didn't get a chance to get out in the kayak, but hit City pier for a bit, and snapper were bustin' on herring. We were live lining for spanish mackerel, but when the herring got tired, and started to sink, the snapper took over. I didn't catch any keepers, but saw plenty of 12+ inchers coming out of the water.

Wish I had known you were over in the area. I would have looked you up this weekend, for sure...


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Solid7--How's the fishing at Anna Maria been? I haven't been down there in a while. The snapper fishing at Bunces Pass at Fort DeSoto has been real good, but I'm also curious to hear reports from the Skyway.

Maybe we could meet up sometime and wet a line.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SnookMook said:


> Solid7--How's the fishing at Anna Maria been? I haven't been down there in a while. The snapper fishing at Bunces Pass at Fort DeSoto has been real good, but I'm also curious to hear reports from the Skyway.
> 
> Maybe we could meet up sometime and wet a line.


Not sure what to tell you. Since I'm not local, I'll say the fishing was pretty good, but it's all relative. (not sure what "normal" is) It seemed pretty easy limiting out on spanish mackerel, and I saw it done plenty. Heck, I got my limit by taking other people's overflow.  That was the main attraction. They tell me flounder has been pretty good out on the grass flats, but I didn't even get a chance to get in my kayak the whole time I was there. Tried my hand at surf fishing, and either your surf is limited, or I invented the world's perfect catfish rig. (not kidding - I was hitting them every cast, less than 30 seconds in the water)

I'd love to meet up. Your fishing is so different on the Gulf Coast, lord knows I could at least use the company, if not the help. LOL.

Any chance you could put me on the three P's in that area? (pompano, permit, palometa) I been comig over for 7+ years, and I just don't get enough time to learn the area.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

